# Hello



## kilo (Jun 1, 2003)

I just joined and wanted to say hi. I have been doing Karl Geis Aikido for 3 months.  Also some Judo and I hope to learn Jodo latter.  Well thanks for your time in reading this.


----------



## Aikikitty (Jun 1, 2003)

Welcome to Aikido and this forum, Kilo! :wavey: 

Robyn :asian:


----------



## arnisador (Jun 1, 2003)

Welcome!

Have you studied any other arts before aikido and judo?


----------



## kilo (Jun 1, 2003)

No the only other arts I studied was basic hand to hand in the Army and some advance stuff in the Rangers.


----------



## J-kid (Jun 2, 2003)

Wazup!@#@#@#


----------



## theletch1 (Jun 14, 2003)

Welcome, Kilo! Sorry for the delay in posting.  I study nihon goshin aikido and have studied kenpo.  I really like the internal/spiritual side of the aikido.  It was a big draw for me.  Any particular reason you chose aikido as your art?


----------



## Jas (Jun 15, 2003)

It's nice to have another NGA student in here, now somebody will know what im talking about!!!!!!!!


----------



## theletch1 (Jun 16, 2003)

Jas, I'm still brand new at NGA so that doesn't mean I'll know what you're talking about!!   Great to have a fellow NGA practitioner to discuss things with, though!  I do most of my NGA posts on the aikidoinc web site.  Jump in over there sometime.  Now at least I know that I have someone here to discuss things with here as well.


----------

